# Tools needed to get started?



## Redneck chan (Jan 22, 2011)

I have 75 dollars and need tools to start my shop I got a bench already but no tools what should I get that would be the most handy


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Make your list*

I'd get a 3/8" corded drill, Craftsman, Rigid or anything with a good guarantee, and a set of High speed Steel drill bits up to 1/2" with a reduced shank to fit the 3/8" chuck

A good well balanced 16 oz hammer. A set of nail sets, usually 3 to a pack.

A small pry bar is more useful than a crow bar, sometimes called a "wonder bar" 'cause you wonder how you got along without one! And sometimes takin' stuff apart is just as important as puttin' it together! DAMHIK

A set of hand chisels up to 1" wide, Stanley is OK to start with, but check for sales on higher end like Marples. The good one for striking with a hammer have a metal cap on the end. The ones that have all plastic handles are easier on the palm and can be struck with a mallet.

A set of screwdrivers from Sear/Craftsman good guarantee. Get all sizes and blades Phillips and slotted head and use exactly the correct size for each screw size.

Get a Yankee style, spring loaded screw driver., with all the differnt bits. That's all I had for years, until battery drivers came along and now an impact driver is the way to go! 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/yankee-drivers-anyone-8246/


That's a start..... bill


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

If you do want a nice, used, 3/8 corded drill, I have a Makita for $15 down in classifieds. I would never waste good money on a new corded hand drill. Unless money was coming out my wazoo.
A friend spent $65 for a Dewalt, and it was a pos. The chuck wobbled more than a worn out one.

A lot of what to buy, depends on what you plan on making, and how much money you want to spend. And how much can you spend now, to get started.

If you are cash limited, you might try Craigs list, Pawn shops, and wood forum classifieds.
I get my best tool deals at yard sales and swap meets. 99% of my tools are bought used. Usually at 10% or less of new price.
Used chisels can be sharpened (as new ones need to be) My best chisels were bought for $1 each at a sale.

Typical yard sale finds:
sanders $5
Chisels $1
Usable screwdrivers .50 -$1
Clamps .50 - $5
The list goes on.

Good luck in your tool search.


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

Check out the closest Sears outlet center... many decent quality new or refurb tools at great prices.


----------



## Redneck chan (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips I spent almost all my money on some great tools
Porter cable circuliar saw with laser
10 pc Kobalt screwdriver set 
Speed square
And some reel chalk and something else just forgot what the name is

Since Kobalt tools have lifetime warranty me being only 13 I plan to take advantage of that


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That's great!*

I didn't see "safety glasses" on that list DUDE!  bill


----------



## Redneck chan (Jan 22, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> I didn't see "safety glasses" on that list DUDE!  bill


I already got like 3 extra pairs and ear protection see


----------



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> I didn't see "safety glasses" on that list DUDE!  bill


That's a good catch Bill, 
We started bringing that up when he first showed up on the site. He said he is a shooter so eye/ear protection was covered first. Chan, be diligent about wearing that stuff all the time and insist that anyone around who is watching you or helping you is protected as well. It's a real drag trying to get a splinter out of your eye or worse a piece of metal or an abrasive wheel fragment. I have been wearing safety glasses and a shield and still got things in my eyes. It's rare but can happen.

I have enjoyed seeing your progress come along. What kind of vise did you go with? Oh and while I am thinking of it. I bought a sanding mat some years back that is nothing more than a rubbery woven mat that will hold your piece still on the bench. make sure the back of the board is wiped off as well as the bench top. The sanding dust will fall down between the holes and it will continue to grip your work piece with very little movement.

http://www.ronhazelton.com/archives/tips/slip-proof-sanding-mat.shtm

This is a cheaper version of what I am talking about. It works great I tell ya. No vise required for this.

Good grab on the tools.

Take care.

Scott


----------



## Redneck chan (Jan 22, 2011)

Firewalker said:


> That's a good catch Bill,
> We started bringing that up when he first showed up on the site. He said he is a shooter so eye/ear protection was covered first. Chan, be diligent about wearing that stuff all the time and insist that anyone around who is watching you or helping you is protected as well. It's a real drag trying to get a splinter out of your eye or worse a piece of metal or an abrasive wheel fragment. I have been wearing safety glasses and a shield and still got things in my eyes. It's rare but can happen.
> 
> I have enjoyed seeing your progress come along. What kind of vise did you go with? Oh and while I am thinking of it. I bought a sanding mat some years back that is nothing more than a rubbery woven mat that will hold your piece still on the bench. make sure the back of the board is wiped off as well as the bench top. The sanding dust will fall down between the holes and it will continue to grip your work piece with very little movement.
> ...


I am I already have a pair of ear and eye protection on my peg board. I didn't get a vise cause my neighbor says he might have one for me that he has never used it's just packed up.

I just realized how expensive clamps can be dang 20 bucks for the Irwin quick clamps. Are they worth the investment.

I have been keeping track in like a check book how much I am spending it turns out with the bench it has cost me 127 dollars so far today after church I will posts pics of what my shop looks like I have my own separate garage!!! It's huge total man cave


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

******* chan said:


> Thanks for all the tips I spent almost all my money on some great tools
> Porter cable circuliar saw with laser
> 10 pc Kobalt screwdriver set
> Speed square
> ...


.


Being as money is tight, I would return the speed square, and get a combination square.
A speed square is for a carpenter. A combination square is for a woodworker.
A speed square is for marking 2x material, and as a quick cut guide for chopping them to length.
You will get a lot more use from a combo square


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Being 13, I hope the word gets out to any Birthday present givers, that you want tools. A list of desired tools would be good. Gift certificates would work also.


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

Hah I think that applies regardless of age.


----------



## Redneck chan (Jan 22, 2011)

Pirate said:


> .
> 
> Being as money is tight, I would return the speed square, and get a combination square.
> A speed square is for a carpenter. A combination square is for a woodworker.
> ...


I got both


----------



## thehunter (Oct 27, 2010)

Pirate said:


> .
> 
> 
> Being as money is tight, I would return the speed square, and get a combination square.
> ...


 i lovemy speed square in woodworking and i dont hate but dont love my combo square. for marking 45* i like speed squares


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Man, you're on the same plan I was on 55 years ago!*



Pirate said:


> *Being 13*, I hope the word gets out to any Birthday present givers, that you want tools. A list of desired tools would be good. Gift certificates would work also.


All I wanted for any B day, graduation or Christmas gift was cash for tools! Way to go. :thumbsup: bill
BTW keep the speed square and use it as a saw guide for getting square ends on your 2 x's. And if you learn how to read the numbers, http://zo-d.com/stuff/how-do-i/how-to-use-the-swanson-speed-square-as-a-framing-square.html you'll be inpressed how much info is on one of those babies...rafter pitches etc. maybe not immediately useful, but you can impress your friends and old guys if you know how to use one! :laughing:


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> All I wanted for any B day, graduation or Christmas gift was cash for tools! Way to go. :thumbsup: bill
> BTW keep the speed square and use it as a saw guide for getting square ends on your 2 x's. And if you learn how to read the numbers, http://zo-d.com/stuff/how-do-i/how-to-use-the-swanson-speed-square-as-a-framing-square.html you'll be inpressed how much info is on one of those babies...rafter pitches etc. maybe not immediately useful, but you can impress your friends and old guys if you know how to use one! :laughing:


I would keep both (got a few of each) but on a really tight budget, for use in the shop, woodworking, the combo square is my pick.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Browse eBay for some nice refurb. tools, or just start off with a chisel set, hammer, and your basic screwdriver set like bill showed above. Spend wisely.


----------

